# frankincense tears



## perfectsoap (Apr 8, 2008)

I have acquired some Frankincense Tears. I am not having much luck finding a way to use them other than burning them like incense. Has anyone ever used the nuggets/tears?
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## lilly (May 5, 2008)

perfectsoap said:
			
		

> I have acquired some Frankincense Tears. I am not having much luck finding a way to use them other than burning them like incense. Has anyone ever used the nuggets/tears?
> Thanks,
> Jeff



yes i have ..at least i think that is ..i know what you are referring to...they are little cones..?? is that right..??

if so then that is all have ever done with them is burn them like incense..as that is what they are..


----------



## achancellor (Jun 20, 2008)

*Frankencense Tears*

I have used them; I have topped a log of soap with them. They actually enhanced the scent of the soap. I've used other kinds of resins to jewel the tops of log soap, also. Comes out nicely.


----------



## 7053joanne (Jun 23, 2008)

You can grind them up and add them to the soap batter.  However, you should do this immediately before adding them to the soap so the scent is retained.  

Joanne


----------

